
So you say you want to be a Product Manager …? - renapt
https://medium.com/@dbdriscoll/so-you-say-you-want-to-be-a-product-manager-92f32a98188b
======
dbdriscoll
Did my best to provide a thorough resource and road map for aspiring product
managers who are looking for guidance on breaking into the profession

------
timgasper
Awesome guide, I think very spot on and helpful!

